# Buying DEET in DUbai



## surrey99 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have to purchase some Anti Mosquito spray with DEET in it for a school trip to the Far East . I have tried Boots and Super Care Pharmacies, and a selection of supermarkets so far in Dubai without success. Does anyone know where I can get some Anti Mosquito spray with DEET in it? ( ps: I can get 'deet free' anywhere)


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh you'll find it in your destination I'm sure. Many countries cut down on Deet products as it's a toxic and poisonous chemical - use with extreme care.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

I didn't know that DEET is so controversial. It's certainly widely used in the US (parts of which have mosquitoes the size of bats), and the US isn't exactly lacking in drug regulations. 

However, the stuff is smelly. I'm not sure if it's available in the UAE but generations of GIs and outdoorsmen swear by Avon Skin So Soft as a much more pleasant but very effective alternative.


----------



## travelling through (Jan 21, 2014)

not available in Dubai


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Simey said:


> ...generations of GIs and outdoorsmen swear by Avon Skin So Soft...


Yes, g*d dam* i*!

Skin So Soft works without the smell and Deet side effect, great for kids... Not available in Dubai, but available thru Amazon.


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

ccr said:


> Yes, g*d dam* i*!
> 
> Skin So Soft works without the smell and Deet side effect, great for kids... Not available in Dubai, but available thru Amazon.


With the added benefit of moisturising at the same time  I have used it and can vouch for its effectiveness. So much more pleasant than DEET


----------

